# All Nordic languages: Passion



## ThomasK

Is there 'passion' in Skandinavian languages ? ;-) I mean: at woxikon.de I get all kinds of synonyms in other languages but not in Swedish. 

So : is something missing - or does the Northern cold suppress (part of) your passion? The less latin the better: think of 
- _*Leidenschaft*_ in German
- _*hartstocht*_ (Herzenszug, or something the like; the way of the heart ?) in Dutch
- _*ardore, fervore*_ in Italian...
- *fuego* (fire) in Spanish


----------



## cocuyo

Er is ook en Zweeds _"passion"_ voor passie.  

And synonymously we can use the Swedish word "lidelse".


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, I am interested in non-Latin words. Therefore: does _lidelse_ contain the word 'leiden'/ 'lijden', suffer ? Thanks !


----------



## Cerb

It's the same word. You can use "lidenskap" in Norwegian which is the same as "liedenschaft".


----------



## cocuyo

Yes, it surely is a deflection of the verb _lida_.


----------



## Lars H

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, I am interested in non-Latin words. Therefore: does _lidelse_ contain the word 'leiden'/ 'lijden', suffer ? Thanks !



Hej

Probably yes. "Lidelse" is an old scandinavian word "lidhilse" originally meaning lidande/suffering, just as is the case with "passion".

I think that word is a little bit too close to the German/Dutch "leiden/lijden" not to be related.


----------



## ThomasK

So your passion is more painful than our 'way of the heart'. How about Icelandic or Danish? Any Danes or Icelanders around?


----------



## Lars H

In Swedish you can say "följ ditt hjärta", "follow your heart" but that is more about making a choice, a passionate choice or a less passionate one.

In Danish "lidelse" still carries the original meaning of "suffering", where as our "lidelse" is in Danish - I think - "lidenskab", the very same word as "leidenschaft".

And then I thought of another Swedish non latin word, "sinnlighet" which has a meaning very close to "lidelse".


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

I'm not a native Icelander, but my dictionary gives the word *ástríða*, which looks to me like a merging of *ást* (love) and *stríða *(adversity). The last part is also reminiscent of *stríð* (war; struggle) and *að stríða* (to tease; to fight).


----------



## Södertjej

If you have a look at the Resources thread, you'll find links to many Scandinavian dictionaries (woxikon is not exactly the ultimate dictionary)

This is a good Swedish dictionary that's recommended on the sticky.

And yes, lidelse means both suffering and passion. Just like passion literally means suffering


----------



## hanne

Lars H said:


> In Danish "lidelse" still carries the original meaning of "suffering", where as our "lidelse" is in Danish - I think - "lidenskab", the very same word as "leidenschaft".


----------

